# Any fish in Bayou Texar?



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm gonna try to catch some trout there on Friday and thought I would give Texar a try. I've never fished there before, but I managed to catch some fish in Mulat last weekend by trolling and pitching some Gulp to the shoreline. Hoping this tactic will work in there as well. I looked at Texar on Google Earth and liked the area around the 90 bridge and figured it would produce when the current was moving. What about the some of the shallow "points" I could see? Is there any reason to head north of the Bayview boat ramp?

Thanks

tmber8


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've fished there a few times always catch a couple specs and rat reds. Trolling on the kayak


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I've done good at night on a moving tide toward the mouth catching reds and specks. Fishing should be getting better after this hopefully

http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2012120114011

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

My bro and I fish there since we was kids, always caught speckled trout. Also we always went to the train trussel bridge and caught fish. You can get some black drums and sheeps under the bridge or in that channel and get some specks and reds. Ive got lots of fish there so give it a try. Good luck


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

No, only catfish, and those are toxic. Stay away. Lots of fish on the beach though. :whistling:


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Your right Kenton...their aren't any fish in there! I caught about twenty "catfish" (of the speckled variety!) trolling mirrorlures behind my kayak. If toxic fish don't bother you give it a try cause they were biting pretty good in 6.5-7 ft of water!

Have fun,


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of specs in there I usually catch 30 or more 5 in jerk shad gulp


----------

